
More than a quarter of Americans say they’ve deleted Facebook from their phones - joeyespo
https://www.recode.net/2018/9/5/17824116/delete-facebook-mark-zuckerberg-social-media-break-time-well-spent
======
nickserv
I uninstalled it a while ago, but mainly because I was tired of all the
annoying notifications, and to stop wasting time.

Only thing I miss is being able to upload pictures from the phone's camera,
but not nearly enough to install it again. Especially now with all the privacy
concerns that have been exposed.

In fact I've severely restricted my time on FB in general lately, even if I
have people that I care a lot about in different countries. On the bright side
I've been taking more on the phone with them, which is better anyway.

~~~
8_hours_ago
I can upload photos from my camera to Facebook using Safari on iOS. I deleted
the Facebook app from my phone 6 months ago and haven’t missed it at all. The
only inconvenience is that you can’t access Messenger from Facebook’s default
mobile website, but you can from
[https://mbasic.facebook.com/messages](https://mbasic.facebook.com/messages)

------
wheresvic1
This is quite unsubstantiated but I have a feeling that the trend is moving
towards other Fb owned properties like Whatsapp and Instagram so I wouldn't be
worrying about Facebook's profitability anytime soon.

Moreover, deleting the Facebook app from the phone does not mean that they are
not simply using the web version. Although, apparently a majority of revenue
was coming from the mobile ads.

------
TaylorSwift
It is unlikely that I will uninstall it. It's a great way to talk/connect with
friends within the US and outside the US. The ease of making a group chat and
and group event surpasses a lot of the all-in-one apps, as if there are any,
when there are greater than 5 participants.

With privacy in mind, the content you disclose is optional, and you can manage
those content that you do disclose to see who can view them. I do not see how
location tracking is a concern, and there is an option of not allowing FB to
obtain your number and contact list.

For me the convenience surpasses the privacy given up, and I'll continue using
it as long as my friends do.

------
wellyeah
I installed it once in 2010, back on my G1 or G2 Android phone, back when
phones still had keyboards. I deleted it after a few weeks when I realized how
scary it was for an app to know my phone number and physical location and
contacts, and link it with my real name on the internet. I never installed it
again after that, and have always encouraged others not to.

------
the-red-herring
I deleted my Facebook account a few days after I opened it. Just not worth it.

